

The Hydrogen Wave Function, Imaged - mhb
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/05/29/the_hydrogen_wave_function_imaged.php?utm_source=feedly

======
ColinWright
More details about the imaging techniques given in the article submitted
earlier:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5767401>

Despite that having the better explanation, the HN discussion happened here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5773599>

